# Identify tree



## jefff (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a few of these trees in my yard in Maine. The leaves look similar to black locust. They don't have thorns or white flowers. Bees and other insects all over them the last few days. Any idea?


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Probably Mimosa.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Unless there is another mimosa besides the one that grows in Alabama, this is not it.
The Mimosa I am familiar with has pink blooms currently here, with different leaflets.
unfortunately, I cannot id jefff's tree though.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Thornless honey locust?
http://www.mortonarb.org/trees-plants/tree-plant-descriptions/thornless-honey-locust


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know the name but there is an excellent app called Mygardenanswers that can identify with a pic. Give it a try.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Definitely not mimosa, bark and limb structure different from mimosa here. Growth isn't as open either. Be interested to know what it is though.
Agree with jim, looks like a type of honey locust.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Ask 100 people what a Mimosa is and you will get 100 different plants. Same with Creeping Charlie or Mock Orange. You need to use the botanical name to know which plant you are talking about. Locust looking. Thee are different botanical names fo different locusts. Ask 100 people what a locust is and you will get 100 different plants.


----------



## jefff (Jan 23, 2014)

Thornless honey locust is my best guess at the moment. Thanks for the help. I don't notice this tree very often around here so I'm not sure how I ended up with them. The bees seem to be happy and I don't see many other trees in blossom currently.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

You are correct Jefff, Thornless Honey Locust or Gliditsia tricanthos is the Latin name.


----------

